# Welchen Steuersatz benötige ich, AHEAD oder Semi-integriert?



## eltrash (27. August 2009)

hallo,

ich habe gestern meinen neuen MTB-Rahmen bekommen und möchte nun die weiteren benötigten Teile bestellen. Beim Steuersatz bin ich mir nicht sicher, welchen ich nehmen muss/kann.

Brauche ich einen AHEAD-Steuersatz
http://www2.bike-discount.de/pictures/xxl/5750.jpg

oder geht auch ein semi-integrierter
http://www.bike-discount.de/pictures/big/935.jpg

Könnt Ihr mir bitte mal auf die Sprünge helfen?

Leider habe ich nur wenige Daten zum Rahmen
Steuerrohrlänge: 15cm
Innenmaß des Steuerrohrs.: 34,8 mm

An den Enden des Steuerrohrs wird der Durchmesser nach einer Abschrägung größer. Um wieviel kann ich leider nicht sagen, da der Rahmen zu Hause ist und ich nicht, sorry. 

Ich hoffe, Ihr könnt mir trotzdem helfen. Vielen Dank!


----------



## Chicane (27. August 2009)

... vielleicht auch vollintegriert, 1", 1 1/4", 1 1/8", 1 1/2"...? Ich denke so wird das nichts.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eltrash (27. August 2009)

Welche Informationen benötigst Du um genaue Aussagen treffen zu können?

1 1/8" wird es sicher sein. Bei vollintegrierten spielen doch noch Winkel eine Rollen. Das  Steuerrohr ist bei meinem Rahmen gerade, nur der Innendurchmesser wird wie gesagt an den Enden größer.

Ok, ich frage mal so. Kann man einen außenliegenden (AHEAD) Steuersatz einfach gegen einen semi-intgrierten tauschen?


----------



## daywalker71 (27. August 2009)

Hi

Tip:
1. Verrate doch mal um welches Bike es überhaupt geht
2. Bilder vom Steuerrohr helfen auch weiter


----------



## eltrash (27. August 2009)

es ist (noch) kein fertiges Bike, sondern erstmal nur ein Rahmen von KTM. Mehr Infos habe ich leider nicht. Fotos kann ich auch erst heute Abend machen, weil ich bis 18 Uhr arbeiten muss. 

Im Steuerrohr sieht es aber ungefähr so aus (Beispiel-Foto aus dem Netz)
http://img262.imageshack.us/img262/6591/p10100504fs.jpg


----------



## Savko (27. August 2009)

eltrash schrieb:


> Welche Informationen benötigst Du um genaue Aussagen treffen zu können?



Über den Innendurchmesser des Steuerrohres sollte man das klären können. Ich hab gestern einen Ahead Steuersatz in das GT eingebaut. Der Innendurchmesser beträgt da 34 mm.

//Edit
Vielleicht noch ganz hilfreich für dich: TECHNIK - LENKUNG - Ahead


----------



## eltrash (27. August 2009)

hab ja oben geschrieben, dass der Innendurchmesser des Steuerrohrs 34,8mm beträgt (mit einem Meßschieber gemessen) Eigentlich möchte ich ja einen semi-intgrierten Steuersatz einbauen. Ich weiß nun nich, woran man erkennt, ob der passt


----------



## Savko (27. August 2009)

Das wird nicht passen. Es sei denn, du legst es drauf an bei der geringen Einpresstiefe  einen Selbstbau-Adapter zu testen. Wenn du dir mal meinen Link anguckst, dann wirst du auch sehen warum. Bei semi-integrierten Steuersätzen ist der Durchmesser des Steuerrohrs größer, da die Lagerführung (und das Lager selbst damit auch) sich nicht mehr *auf*, sondern *in* dem Rohr befindet.


----------



## eltrash (27. August 2009)

Danke erstmal für Deine Ausführungen. Mir ist schon klar, dass sich die Lager bei semi-integrierten Steuersatz im Steuerrohr befinden. Die Frage ist nur, wie tief diese ins Rohr hineinreichen.

Den Link habe ich mir angesehen, leider steht bei der ersten Abbildung (STANDARD SET) kein Innendruchmesser mit dabei, so dass ich nicht vergleichen kann. Bei semi steht zwar  44mm, aber ich weiß nicht ob der durchgängig sein muss. Ich meine, ausreichender Platz für Lagerschalen sind bei mir auch vorhanden, nur eben wird dieser Durchmesser dann zur Mitte hin geringer (34,8mm)


----------



## Savko (27. August 2009)

Ich hab bei mir etwa 10 mm Einpresstiefe. Hab mich bislang zwar wenig damit befasst, aber ich gehe davon aus, dass der Innendurchmesser der Lagerschale immer gleich ist. Es gibt nur unterschiedliche Lagerwinkel, Cane Creek mit 36° und Campa mit 45° soweit ich weiß.

Es wird nicht passen, weil der "normale" Steuersatz einen geringeren Außendurchmesser hat als ein semi-intgrierter. Einzige Möglichkeit, die ich da sehe, ist der Bau eines Adapter, um den Innendurchmesser vom Steuerrohr an die ~34 mm anzupassen. Fertig zu Kaufen hab ich das bislang nicht gesehen. Ich würds auch ehrlich gesagt selbst nicht ausprobieren.

Warum willst du einen semi-intgrierten verbauen? Optik oder was anderes?


----------



## eltrash (27. August 2009)

ich würde zwar eine semi bevorzugen (wegen Optik, Gewicht und Preis) aber in erste Linie geht es mir natürlich darum, welcher passt. Die Adaptersache kommt für mich auch nicht in Frage, außerdem verstehe ich gar nicht, was du mit dem Adapter meinst.

Eine Frage noch: Beträgt der Innendurchmesser deines Steuerrohrs durchgängig 34mm oder wird er auch an den Enden größer?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## eltrash (27. August 2009)

ich nochmal...

Ich habe jetzt das Steuerrohr fotografiert und vermessen. Ich hoffe, Ihr könnt mir jetzt helfen, was für einen Steuersatz ich benötige.












EDIT:

So, das lies mir nun doch keine Ruhe, da bin ich mal mit dem Rahmen zum Bike-Händler und wir haben einen semi-Steuersatz gefunden, der passen würde und zwar genau der hier: VP-A45AC



> Bezeichnung: VP-A45AC
> 
> * Sealed Cartridge Bearings
> 
> ...



Da er mir mit 80,- zu teuer war, ist nun die große Frage, welche Alternative von z.B. Richtey oder FSA ich nehmen könnte?
Am liebste wäre mir einer, der bei http://www.bike-discount.de auf Lager ist, da ich dort noch andere Teile bestellen werde.

Hier gleich der Link zu den (semi)integrierten Steuersätzen http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/m88/k690/ritchey.html?od=&ft=1

Danke für Eure Hilfe!!!


----------



## flyingscot (27. August 2009)

Jep, jeder Semi-Integrierte Steuersatz für 1 1/8 Zoll sollte passen...


----------



## eltrash (27. August 2009)

wirklich? weil der Verkäufer hat bestimmt 5 Stück ausprobiert, die alle nicht gepasst haben. Meist war noch Spiel in der Lagerschale. Oder lag das evtl. daran, dass dies alles keine 1 1/8" Steuersätze waren, die er vorher  ausprobiert hat. Mann, warum habe ich nur so wenig Ahnung von solchen Sachen.

Ich habe jetzt auch das genau getestete Teil bei eBay für knapp 30,- inkl. Versand gefunden. http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=330296751426&ssPageName=STRK:MEWAX:IT
Ansonsten hätte ich diesen hier genommen: Ritchey Zero Logic Comp Press Fit 1 1/8" oder spricht etwas dagegen?


----------



## flyingscot (27. August 2009)

Der Außendurchmesser einer semi-integrierten Lagerschale hat nach Spezifikation 44mm. Sollte sich also gut in den Rahmen mit den 43.8mm einpressen lassen.

Je billiger das Steuerlager, desto geringer die Belastbarkeit und schlechter die Dichtung. Also für einen Schönwetterrad ohne große Belastungen halten auch die billigsten Lager. Bei starker Belastung (z.B. Bikepark) bei schlechtem Wetter kann man aber zugucken, wie sich ein solcher Steuersatz auflöst.


----------



## Schildbürger (27. August 2009)

Oh weia, geh lieber zu einem Händler der dir helfen kann.
Der Steuersatz (Lagerschalen) muss richtig eingepresst werden.
Dazu brauchst du das richtige Werkzeug.
http://kh-krieger.de/steuerkopf_wechs.htm

Von alleine fallen die nicht in den Rahmen.

Und auch der Gabelkonus.


----------



## eltrash (27. August 2009)

ja, mach ich doch. Hier geht es ja nicht um die Montage sondern um die Frage, welche Steuersätze passen. Ich habe mich mit meinem Fahrrad-Monteur so geeinigt, dass ich den Steuersatz selbst besorge und er sie für einen kleinen Obolus einpresst, genauso läuft es mit der Gabel. Da ist bereits eine RS Tora 318 Solo-Air von jemandem hier aus dem Forum zu mir unterwegs.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Savko (27. August 2009)

So, bin nach meiner Scheibenbremsbastelaktion erstmal wieder am PC...  

Ich hab nen einfachen von Cane Creek, damit bin ich bislang zufrieden. Mein Steuerrohr verjüngt sich in der Mitte, das ist bei semi-integrierten halt so. Bezeichnung müsste ich mal raussuchen. Passen müssen alle Steuersätze mit dem richtigen Lagerwinkel, davon gibt es wie gesagt zwei Varianten. 38 und 45° oder sowas.

Der "Adapter" ist ein Ring, der in das Steuerrohr eingepresst wird und nen Innendurchmesser für einen normalen Steuersatz hat. Bloße Theorie, hab ich noch nie gemacht oder gesehen.


----------

